# coleman generator



## candleman48 (Sep 26, 2011)

someone gave me a 8 hp coleman generator but it wont run right and there a broken spring thats around the linkage it says it a governor spring part number 690545 and the model number for the generator is 195432 -0744-01 can someone help me and let me know were is goes if have picture would be nice thanks ron


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Usually goes from the Govenor up to the Throttle linkage so when the lindage moves then the Governor is pulling on it to hold it in place.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

im guessing its a briggs powered unit, do you have the model type and code off of the valve cover on the engine because i own a coleman genny and if they are of the same engine family i will snap a pic for you and post up mine


----------

